# The Classical Musicians Academy Awards



## Air

Ok, I'll start with the ones I'm confident in:

My favorite...

Pianist - recorded: Sviatoslav Richter
Pianist - female: Maria Yudina
Pianist - living: Martha Argerich

Violinist - recorded: Christian Ferras
Violinist - living: Anne-Sophie Mutter

Cellist - recorded: Jacqueline du Pre
Cellist - living: Mischa Maisky

Conductor - recorded: Herbert Von Karajan
Conductor - living: Valery Gergiev or Colin Davis (MTT too maybe - just for SF pride)

Don't know much about opera but:

Soprano: Victoria de los Angeles

Now it's your turn. Feel free to add anything you like...


----------

